# New flexible mudpan



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Im never using metal,or plastic again now that I invented my mudflexp


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

The flexible mudpan is easier to clean vs metal or plastic it flips inside out way easier for hot muds


----------

